# Took the Bridgeport plunge



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 20, 2009)

Spent the day moving this mill to it's new home. After next week I hope to NOT be working 7 days and get some time to get it setup, wired, and dialed in. It has been completely redone and ready for action.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks sweet Steve congrats. Shops looks great also.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice machine!

You can't kill a Bridgeport.

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow Steve, that looks nice.

Kenny


----------



## steamer (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice looking machine!

Congrats!

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Mar 21, 2009)

Steve,

Congrats on a very nice mill - I'm envious :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 30, 2009)

I spent some time getting the mill wired up and the phase converter I was using was putting out some low voltages. I went to the seminar at the NAMES show and took in what the fellow had to say. After waiting for shipment on some run capacitors, I installed the caps tonight and am seeing voltages in the normal range. 

She is now ready for some action!


----------



## speakerme (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello,

She sure is pretty, I bet you can't wait to get chips all over her. The first machine I had in the shop was a bridgeport clone,  couldn't wait to get her leveled, electrified, phased, trammed and running.

Best Wishes


Chuck M


----------



## Bernd (May 1, 2009)

Nice machine Steve. I see you've got quite there torque advantage on that vise. :big:

Bernd


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 1, 2009)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Nice machine Steve. I see you've got quite there torque advantage on that vise. :big:
> 
> Bernd



unfortunately that big old vise will be scrapped. The lead screw is bent very bad. I will be using the vise to the left. I like that old thing. It is very heavy and solid as a rock. I think it was dropped and landed on the screw end where the handle goes on.

I brought it home and took it apart. I cleaned it up and painted everything. The swivel based and bed were machined. When i put the screw in and tightened everything, it would'nt even rotate.

Bummer


----------



## kvom (May 1, 2009)

Machine a new screw!  :


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 1, 2009)

kvom  said:
			
		

> Machine a new screw! :



It would be a bit above my ability.

 I also have another vise that is in great shape sitting 2 feet from the smashed one. I would rather focus on finishing my Peewee project. I really want to see if I can get it to run.


----------



## kustomkb (May 12, 2009)

Nice score. Looks like a real cozy shop.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 12, 2009)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Nice score. Looks like a real cozy shop.



Thanks!  Now i just need to save my pennies for a DRO and I will start wearing it out!


----------



## Metal Mickey (May 14, 2009)

Steve that's a great big space you have there.....drooling is not gentlemanly so I'll put it down to age! Not pursuing full Alibre purchase since I am nowhere near challenging the present program.....


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 14, 2009)

I saw on eBay that KBC tool had Mitutoyo, 2 axis, 12 X 30 DRO systems for $660 bucks plus shipping. That is exactly what the 9 X 42 Bridgeport uses. The kit comes with all the hardware and brackets. These systems were $1650 last year but the new model is out so they want to get rid of them. So I jumped in the car and went over to get one and asked about the cost of another display box and scale for Z axis. 

I bought 2 complete systems for $1000 and used the 30 inch scale for the knee. I am going to go back and get a 6 inch scale and do the spindle. Not a bad deal considering this is all top of the line stuff and only 200 bucks more than the meister after shipping.

I still need to mount the displays and put some aluminum angle over the scales. 

P.S. They still have 3 systems left if you know of anybody looking.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jun 14, 2009)

Great find Steve, I really miss the Knee drop I had. Looking forward to seeing some more projects coming out of your shop.


----------

